# Voetians



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 16, 2007)

There are some helpful biographical sketches of select Voetians (those of the school of the Dutch Puritan minister Gisbertus Voetius) at the Encyclopedia Reformata:

Jacobus Koelman
Melchior Leydecker
Bernhardinus de Moor
Leonard van Rijssen


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 16, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> There are some helpful biographical sketches of select Voetians (those of the school of the Dutch Puritan minister Gisbertus Voetius) at the Encyclopedia Reformata:
> 
> Jacobus Koelman
> Melchior Leydecker
> ...




Is that resource an offshot of Wikipedia? It looks like it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 16, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > There are some helpful biographical sketches of select Voetians (those of the school of the Dutch Puritan minister Gisbertus Voetius) at the Encyclopedia Reformata:
> ...



I believe they use wiki software. From their self-description:



> This reference resource is like Wikipedia, yet from a Christian and specifically a Reformed perspective.
> ...
> Welcome to Encylopedia Reformata
> 
> This encyclopedia, part of Olive Tree Library, is a reference resource which aims at covering biblical, theological, apologetic, and church historical subjects from a biblically Christian and historic Reformed perspective.


----------

